# iphone 6 Bend



## root.king (Sep 27, 2014)

ha ha.. So then my next wrist watch is iphone 6 :beer:


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

And according to Apple only 9 people has complained as of now.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 27, 2014)

Apple iPhone 6 and 6 Plus can bend in pockets, users complain | Technology | The Guardian


> The bigger screens but thinner bodies of Apple’s new iPhone 6 and 6 Plus models have come at the cost of rigidity, according to owners who say they bent while being carried in trouser pockets.A number of users across various forums, sites and Twitter have reported – and pictured – that their phones have become warped after they sat or bent down with them in front and rear trouser pockets.
> 
> The reports come just after an insurance company claimed that the new iPhones are the most robust ever – though its tests didn’t include bending.
> The iPhone 6 and 6 Plus chassis is milled from a solid piece of aluminium alloy whose composition is secret. The weak area of the phone appears to be around the volume buttons, where the frame is at its thinnest and creates a fulcrum point around which the phone bends. Surprisingly, the screen does not break when the phone bends – though it does if the phone is then bent back to a flat profile.
> ...



We don't need to buy iwatch, as we can bend iphone 6 to our wrist


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 27, 2014)

FYI HTC One M8 is even worse under direct force.
Whatever phone that bends with tight denims... I doubt if Apple have any sort of R&D dept. Its fairly simple calculation - large, malleable, thin Aluminium can never survive direct bending.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

They made the phone so thin that it could hardly survive tight denims


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> FYI HTC One M8 is even worse under direct force.
> Whatever phone that bends with tight denims... I doubt if Apple have any sort of R&D dept. Its fairly simple calculation - large, malleable, thin Aluminium can never survive direct bending.


They could have put two straight metal rods along the rims, that would protect it from bending.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 27, 2014)

Other thin phones with Aluminium bodies use some kind of a frame on the inside (vapor-mag or steel). This is just basic stuff, a thin sheet of aluminium will bend easily under stress. Wonder how they missed that, or maybe it's a "feature" lol.


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> Other thin phones with Aluminium bodies use some kind of a frame on the inside (vapor-mag or steel). This is just basic stuff, a thin sheet of aluminium will bend easily under stress. Wonder how they missed that, or maybe it's a "feature" lol.


*media.apnarm.net.au/img/media/images/2014/09/26/bend_to_those-s3xjl1o7nwjk8qb2wi2_t460.JPG


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 28, 2014)

HTC One M8(M8 too is unibody) uses Al-Mg alloy... considered as toughest material for this kind of design. But due to poor design Screen pops out while trying to bend. LOL


----------



## quagmire (Sep 28, 2014)

*m.imgur.com/gallery/CSSfH

Apple care bendgate scenes. Apple  fu(ked up, they will never accept it.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 28, 2014)

quagmire said:


> *m.imgur.com/gallery/CSSfH
> 
> Apple care bendgate scenes. Apple  fu(ked up, they will never accept it.



Wow that was some intense stuff right there.


Btw this thread can't be completed without these videos:



and


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 28, 2014)

apple wont accept it but a magnesium alloy frame inside the phone just like M8 and all the other "normal" phones have
which is why iphone 6+ and 6(to an extent) bend easily 
im guessing they didnt add the magnesium frame to make the phone thinner,lighter etc
still they wont accept it,they used the same logic for iphones 4 's infamous antennagate and said people were holding it wrong
now they say bengate is false and only 9 people have reported such issues!! which is bs,youtube itself has tonnes of bendgate videos


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 30, 2014)

[h=1]Purposely Bending an iPhone Doesn't Mean Bendgate Is Real, It Means You're an Assh*le[/h]





> Bendgate just won't go away. A week after reports of iPhone 6 Plus devices being a little _too_flexible went viral, the durability of Apple's biggest smartphone is still a growing topic of conversation.
> For its part, Apple says that it's very rare for an iPhone 6 Plus to warp or bend, and the company even went so far as to open up its testing lab to some members of the press._Consumer Reports_' own lab tests also refuted Bendgate — at least when pressure is applied in the center of the phone and not focused exclusively on the seam near the buttons.
> 
> Still, as we've said before, with enough pressure and effort, anything that is metal can bend. As a result, we're now seeing a disturbing phenomenon of individuals going into Apple or carrier stores with the express purpose of bending an iPhone 6 Plus.
> _Business Insider_ even republished a first-person account of one man's decision to purposefully break a store model iPhone 6 Plus.


Mashable


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Vyom (Sep 30, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> [ YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3QcOSyD38M[/YOUTUBE]



Replace YOUTUBE with VIDEO tags, and remove the space after first square bracket.

[ VIDEO]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3QcOSyD38M[/VIDEO]


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

quagmire said:


> *m.imgur.com/gallery/CSSfH
> 
> Apple care bendgate scenes. Apple  fu(ked up, they will never accept it.



I feel poor/sad for the guy
OT: he said he is a wife and he is a working grad student?? so he is either too old to go for studying or too young to have a wife


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 30, 2014)

With iphone 6, its revealed that with jeans on, we've been sitting the WRONG FKING WAY our whole life


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> With iphone 6, its revealed that with jeans on, we've been sitting the WRONG FKING WAY our whole life



Few times I felt the pain my device was taking when I sit on it/with it and also felt the time is over for my device but still strong


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> Few times I felt the pain my device was taking when I sit on it/with it and also felt the time is over for my device but still strong



Mine was a sarcastic statement.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Mine was a sarcastic statement.



I should learn more things from the internet


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> I feel poor/sad for the guy
> OT: he said he is a wife and he is a working grad student?? so he is either too old to go for studying or too young to have a wife



Dude, in the US people as old as 40 years are known to pursue higher studies.

- - - Updated - - -

I can't understand what's wrong with these companies. EA says the gamers are wrong and their business model is correct with respect to their shitty games and Apple is doing the same.

I would figure that they cannot accept that they f***ed up because it would piss off their investors who could sell their shares.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Replace YOUTUBE with VIDEO tags, and remove the space after first square bracket.
> 
> [ VIDEO]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3QcOSyD38M[/VIDEO]


sure


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 30, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Dude, in the US people as old as 40 years are known to pursue higher studies.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



as much as i hate google and samsung etc
they were atleast decent enough last year to accept flaws of the nexus 5 and samsung something(cant remember which model) and they released revised models asap and took back the bad units,
same with Moto G 2013,Moto replaced handsets and even offered a refund to those affected by the imei errors due to an issue in the sim slot
apple doesnt even accept their phones flaws,even for the 100-celeb icloud hack recently they denied it was due to a bug in their system
real mature apple,piss off all your customers this year


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 30, 2014)

*Phone ads are getting really mean...*

View attachment 14832


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] also add iPhone 4 antenna gate. iPhone 5 build quality chipping issue.
Mac OS no virus ad banner from their site.
They are doing it every year.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] also add iPhone 4 antenna gate. iPhone 5 build quality chipping issue.
> Mac OS no virus ad banner from their site.
> They are doing it every year.



i totally forgot about those
not just that, iphone 5,5C,5S have home button and power buttons breaking within a week
ipad 3 overheating issues,you can cook an egg on that(i have ipad 2,3,4)
pathetic quality issues which apple refuses to accept
the last good apple product imho was the iPad 2 and the apple tv3(like totally perfect etc)
dunno about ipad air,havent got to try it out properly

- - - Updated - - -



abhigeek said:


> *Phone ads are getting really mean...*
> 
> View attachment 14832



so are the memes  
*pbs.twimg.com/media/ByTT7DXIMAAgmJS.jpg


----------



## quagmire (Oct 1, 2014)

Apple completely loses the plot, revokes Computer Build magazine accreditation over #bendgate video - GSMArena Blog

This has just crossed the line. Anyone buying a phone from this PoS company should be publically shamed.


----------



## Adityag (Oct 2, 2014)

Oops! video already posted earlier by Vyom.
Please ignore this post.


----------



## quagmire (Oct 6, 2014)

Forget 'bendgate', now 'hairgate' is Apple's latest problem with the iPhone 6 - Gadgets and Tech - Life and Style - The Independent

Lol waat


----------



## amjath (Oct 6, 2014)

Apple Sapphire Supplier GT Advanced Technologies Files For Bankruptcy

Apple Sapphire Supplier GT Advanced Technologies Files For Bankruptcy | TechCrunch


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2014)

quagmire said:


> Forget 'bendgate', now 'hairgate' is Apple's latest problem with the iPhone 6 - Gadgets and Tech - Life and Style - The Independent
> 
> Lol waat



Seems legit. Now wait for samsung to start messing around with hairgate.


----------



## amjath (Oct 6, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Seems legit. Now wait for samsung to start messing around with hairgate.


They are already in trouble with Note 4, in which you can insert card between display and frame which was sold in korea. Gsmarena is reviewing the phone, let's see how it turns out to be.


----------



## RohanM (Oct 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> They are already in trouble with Note 4, in which you can insert card between display and frame which was sold in korea. Gsmarena is reviewing the phone, let's see how it turns out to be.



At least it will not damage the phone like the ibend..


----------

